# chocoloate gourami and highgrade CRS



## nduli (19 Dec 2016)

my xmas project is to sort my kitchen tank out and get some chocos (Sphaerichthys osphromenoides) . As the current tank in the kitchen hosts 40-50 high grade CRS/CBS / taiwan bee and given the chocos need 26/27c has anyone successfully kept the 2 together and bred both in the same tank? It will be heavily planted....

Rich


----------



## TOO (19 Dec 2016)

That is not ideal. Since CRS etc hail from cooler regions in China/Asia, it is generally recommended to keep them around 20 degrees and definitely never above 24-25.


----------



## nduli (19 Dec 2016)

Suspected so. Does mean I need to keep my 3 tank rule then with a desk tank in the study. Oh dear.


----------



## Aqua360 (19 Dec 2016)

nduli said:


> Suspected so. Does mean I need to keep my 3 tank rule then with a desk tank in the study. Oh dear.



haha I also have that rule, not necessarily a bad thing


----------



## alto (19 Dec 2016)

nduli said:


> (Sphaerichthys osphromenoides) . As the current tank in the kitchen hosts 40-50 high grade CRS/CBS / taiwan bee and given the chocos need 26/27c



Seriously Fish


> *Temperature*: 23 – 30 °C



the upper end of the range is likely a seasonal high ... not sure where your posted 26/27C comes from but I've always kept chocos at 23 - 25C, some heater issues has left them at 22C for weeks - I didn't check & behaviour was completely unchanged
They do display some interest in shrimp so I'd make sure shrimp have some secure places
S vaillanti are far more "shrimp safe" in my experience but also require a larger tank as they seem to need more individual space while still requiring a group (to thrive long term)

You don't mention kitchen tank size but 60cm x 30cm is a minimum (re Seriously Fish) 
 - I have a group of _S osphromenoides_ in a 60 x 45 x 55 (height) & would consider this a minimum if you don't want to lose some of the more subordinate fish, they use the entire tank & do really like overhanging wood, plants, large sword/anubias leaves, surface plants etc

These fish can jump very well, especially the _S vaillanti_  - & they are very fast about it ... so often they seem to just drift about that I'm surprised when they suddenly dart across the tank or ram their tankmate - who generally seem less surprised than me & evasive actions limit the impact


----------



## nduli (19 Dec 2016)

alto said:


> Seriously Fish
> 
> 
> the upper end of the range is likely a seasonal high ... not sure where your posted 26/27C comes from but I've always kept chocos at 23 - 25C, some heater issues has left them at 22C for weeks - I didn't check & behaviour was completely unchanged
> ...



Will read through the seriously fishy guide it was not one I had seen and most put Choco temps much higher but that helps but doesn't put me off my plan for tank in the study though just don't tell the better half the temps are more compatible than I originally thought. .
The kitchen tank will be signature 600 so 60*45*45 so assume big enough. Any recommendation on max number. 8?


----------



## alto (21 Dec 2016)

sorry more on this later - I replied but it got lost somewhere

Summary: buy as many as you can manage, I'd begin with a minimum of 12


----------



## Doubu (22 Dec 2016)

alto said:


> sorry more on this later - I replied but it got lost somewhere
> 
> Summary: buy as many as you can manage, I'd begin with a minimum of 12



I agree... I started with 10, lost one jumping, lost one to not eating and recently lost another to being bullied (it was bruised and red all over and would not eat). I have 1 female to 6 male ratio right now too =[ they are housed in a 60x36x30 tank... Am really hoping the LFS get more so I can have like at least 12-14 of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nduli (22 Dec 2016)

Ok cheers guys. Managed to move the tank to the kitchen today. Been promising myself to do this for 12months. Study tank has arrived. Will have a Busy day over xmas....


----------

